# Droid Bionic Custom Boot Logos



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

I created a few custom boot logos last night for use with P3Droid Bionic Toolbox which is available thru the tbh app and figured I would share. Now there is an issue with color which i'm working on perfecting but the attached logos look pretty hot so check them out.

VW logo:
http://db.tt/ittmYr6x

Tripped out sublime sun: 
http://db.tt/egZKgwdc

Couple rage logos: 
http://db.tt/mTauM8L2 
http://db.tt/xnslzT1M

Of course I am not responsible for anything that happens to the phone but I have tested each of these and worked perfect for me. To flash, paste files in /sdcard/tbhtoolbox/custom_boot_logos, open up the P3Droid Bionic Toolbox and go to boot options, boot logo, custom logo and choose file. If you would like me to make a custom logo for you just post a reply on the thread with the image and I'll see what I can do.


----------

